# Elephant Mountain bushwack directions ?



## Jim W (Aug 9, 2004)

Can someone please point me toward a link regarding some of the popular routes to bushwack Elephant Mountain? (The one on the New England 100 highest list in Maine).
I've been hovering at 94 for 2 years now, so it's time to get off my butt and do some peakbagging.
Thanks to all.


----------



## cantdog (Aug 9, 2004)

I did it with Audrey & friends last month.  It had to be the toughest of all the western Maine wacks.  Get a current DeLorme atlas and take the South Arm road to the road closest, but south of Elephant.  Park at the road's height of land and look for a cairn at the left corner of a dirt(road) clearing a few hundred feet from the parking.  Set your compass and work the sweet spots up as much as you can while following the course.  The top has a network of herdpaths that can be confusing.

What are the other 5 remaining?  I have 89 right now.


----------



## Jim W (Aug 10, 2004)

Egggcellent.
Thanks Cantdog. The others are White Cap, Boundary Peak, Peak Above The Nubble, Snow (3,784), and North Peak Kennebago.
All bushwacks, I think. It's not my favorite thing to do, but the lists call my name from time to time.
Anyone else with alternate routes up Elephant?
Thanks, Jim


----------

